# Zapco DSP-6SL with DRC starting bid $400



## whocares? (Oct 1, 2010)

DSP6-sl with DRC controller - eBay (item 260680528148 end time Oct-26-10 14:54:34 PDT)

I bought it off ebay. Never got the software to use it correctly. Did hook it up and mess around with it a bit. Ended up coming across a DRZ9255 so I can run a 4-way set-up instead. Units in perfect shape. Only marks are on the mounting feet. Serial number was checked with Zapco and Robert sent me the link for the software today

I'm new here and on e-bay, willing to ship first to somebody with lots of refs and feedback.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Great price for a great piece.

GLWS


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I would buy it if I wasn't going on vacation tomorrow.


----------



## whocares? (Oct 1, 2010)

your all killing me. I'm selling it instead of keeping it so I can have some extra for my vacation.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*SOLD*


----------

